# icm profile not recognised in LR or PS



## Michael Fisher (Oct 24, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS / OSX 

Desktop Operating System: Sierra 10.12.6

Desktop Lightroom Version: CC 2015.12
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem:


I plan to create a photobook with momento. They have provided me with a link to their color profiles. I installed the required profile on my iMac (OS 10.12.6) in Library/ColorSync/Profiles - where my other icc files are. I then re-started Lightroom CC (v2015.12)  and Photoshop CC 2108 (2 but the momento profile was not visible. I then noticed that the momemto file was not an icc extension but icm. My research on various forums advised icc and icm are one and the same - icm being typically Windows but should be recognised by other OS. The forums advised that the easy solution is merely to amend the extension from icm to icc. I have done this but neither LR nor PS can see this profile. What can anyone advise?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

When you downloaded the profile, it was probably zipped. Did you remember to unzip it before installing it?


----------



## Michael Fisher (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes the download was a zip file - which I did unzip and then copied only one of approx 10 icm files - for the specific paper I intend to use - into ColorSync/profiles. Initially copied it unchanged as xxxxxx.icm. After I found LR could not see the file, and reading the various forums, I changed the extension to xxxx.icc. Still not appearing in either LR or PS.changed the exe


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

Did you install it in Library/ColorSyn/Profiles, or YourUsername/Library/ColorSync/Profiles? It's best to use the latter, not the system Library (although I think it should work in both).


----------



## Michael Fisher (Oct 24, 2017)

I have since tried to install these profiles on my Macbook - same result - not recognised by LR.

Neither the icm extension files nor the two icc files that were in the same zip file. Changing the extension to icc made no diference.


Then I downloaded an icc profile from Ilford for one of their Gallerie papers. Following the same procedure I copied the file into Finder: Library/ColorSync/Profile  -  and voila! it worked and is visible in Lightroom.

So I can only think it is an issue with the files from momento.

(Johan on both my Mac's the ColorSync/Profile folder is in Library; there is no Library folder in my username.)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

Michael Fisher said:


> Johan on both my Mac's the ColorSync/Profile folder is in Library; there is no Library folder in my username.



There is, but it may be hidden. How to Access Hidden User Library folder on Mac OS | Fusion 360 | Autodesk Knowledge Network


----------



## Michael Fisher (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for all your help and ideas Johan.
The dialogue box I get does not in fact have that one box "show Library folder" - see png screenshot below.
Using the other two methods mentioned in that link you sent takes me to the same folder I have been using.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

You definitely have a user Library folder, but like I said: it shouldn't matter in this case. But try this: Select the 'Go' menu in the Finder, then select 'Go to Folder...'. In the dialog that comes up, type '~/Library'. The *~/* part is the important part. That makes the difference between the system folder and the user folder.


----------



## Michael Fisher (Oct 25, 2017)

I was advised last night by Adobe that Lightroom no longer supports CMYK profiles and momento confirmed today that the icc/icm files in question are in fact CMYK.
momento assures me that Photoshop is able to use such CMYK profiles - but I also had  problem getting PS to see the profiles. (Now my Photoshop CC just hangs when I select file/print!!)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 25, 2017)

Both is true. Lightroom does not support CMYK profiles anymore (it only did that for soft proofing), Photoshop fully supports them.


----------

